

When the Earth Had Two Moons - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/13/symmetry/when-the-earth-had-two-moons?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
japaget
Duplicate. Please see earlier posting
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238161))
for comments.

